# نسخة البريمافيرا لشرح مشروع و التجهيز لة رجاء من المشرف العام تثبيتة



## محمود حازم عياد (18 يونيو 2007)

مرفق لسيادتكم نسخة برنامج البريمافيرا لنموذج مشروع بريمافيرا و التجهيزلة رجاء بعد أنزال البرنامج الدخول
وأستكمال أضافة الموارد وهذة النسخة ستكون معكم لعمل التقارير سويا" أن شاء اللة 

أرجو أن ينال هذا العمل رضاكم 

النسخة للمشروع النموذج مرفقة


----------



## خالد200007 (19 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الذي بذلته في اغناء هذا الجانب . لكن لي رجاء اعادة تنزيل هذا البرنامج لأنه تعذر فتحه


----------



## Amin Sorour (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا كبير بس البرنامج مش بيفتح خالص.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 يونيو 2007)

أعتذر عن هذا الخطأ لوجود ملفين ناقصين وتم أستكمال الملفات وأن شاء اللة يفتح البرنامج معاكم وأرجو أن تطمئنونى وأن أعرف رأيكم فى هذا العمل ونبدء سويا" فى أدخال باقى الموارد ونبدء فى عمل التقارير 
ومحاولة عمل update والعمل فى ev ثم نبدء فى المسخلصات واليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/18191630/ffef354c/2_online.html

مع تحياتى ، محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Amin Sorour (19 يونيو 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أعتذر عن هذا الخطأ لوجود ملفين ناقصين وتم أستكمال الملفات وأن شاء اللة يفتح البرنامج معاكم وأرجو أن تطمئنونى وأن أعرف رأيكم فى هذا العمل ونبدء سويا" فى أدخال باقى الموارد ونبدء فى عمل التقارير
> ومحاولة عمل update والعمل فى ev ثم نبدء فى المسخلصات واليكم الرابط
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/18189686/dac48ed/New_Folder__2_.html
> ...



نحن في الانتظار يا بشمهندس محمود


----------



## Amin Sorour (19 يونيو 2007)

Dear Eng: Mahmoud,
I have reviewed this schedule and although it is very good, In my humble opinion, I think we need to focus little bit for the following :
1.	Layout organization, I think we need to organize it again per floor to track the progress .
2.	Float control, some of your activity have a lot of floats this is means time risks for both of Contractor and client.​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 يونيو 2007)

الحقيقية أن هذا المشروع مثال طرحتة فى الملتقى ولم يستكمل ولم أتطرق لشرح الorganiztion حتى الأن ولا 
bar modification ولا أى شىء يخص ذلك حيث أننى سأقوم بذلك ‘ند أدخال أسماء المقاولين وسيكون ذلك فى المستوى الثانى أما الآن سنكتفى بأدخال الموارد وعمل بعض التقارير ثم بعد ذلك نبدء فى عمل master project 
, نبدء فى wbs و global change عموما" رأيك سليم بالنسبة لل float ولكن حلها بسيط بزيادة ربط الأنشطة ببعضها
المهم تحديد لمن سيكون هذا البرنامج للأستشارى أم لمقاولى الباطن 

مع تقديرى لشخصكم الكريم وأنا سعيد بهذة المناقشة وأنتظر المزيد سواء أقتراح تعديل أو خطأ قد أكون وقعت فية
عن غير قصد أو عن عدم علم ، بالنسبة لأضافة risk فأنا بصراحة لم أتطرق لة فى بريمافيرا 3 ولكن تطرقت لة فى 
بريمافيرا 5 التى أستخدمها حاليا" فى عملى وأذا كان لديك أسلوب فى عمل ذلك رجاء الأفادة
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Amin Sorour (19 يونيو 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> الحقيقية أن هذا المشروع مثال طرحتة فى الملتقى ولم يستكمل ولم أتطرق لشرح الorganiztion حتى الأن ولا
> bar modification ولا أى شىء يخص ذلك حيث أننى سأقوم بذلك ‘ند أدخال أسماء المقاولين وسيكون ذلك فى المستوى الثانى أما الآن سنكتفى بأدخال الموارد وعمل بعض التقارير ثم بعد ذلك نبدء فى عمل master project
> , نبدء فى wbs و global change عموما" رأيك سليم بالنسبة لل float ولكن حلها بسيط بزيادة ربط الأنشطة ببعضها
> المهم تحديد لمن سيكون هذا البرنامج للأستشارى أم لمقاولى الباطن
> ...


الاخ المهندس حازم اسف لتطفلي علي البرنامج ولكن اردت ان نتناقش سويا وايضا اريد المساعد في هذا العمل فلو امكن ان تخبرني عن كيفيه المساعده.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 يونيو 2007)

ليس بيننا أى أعتذار بل على العكس تماما" فالعلم ليس حكرا" على أحد ونحن نتعاون فى سبيل الوصول الى النتيجة 
المرجوة وهى نموذج لبرنامج يمكن أعتبارة مثال لكل ما يخص هذا المجال فأنت تعرف شىء ممكن أكون لا أعرفة
فتضيفة للبرنامج أى أننى أقصد من طرح البرنامج أن يقوم الزملاء بالدخول علية وأضافة أى معلومة قد تفيد الجميع
ويعاد طرحها فى الملتقى وأعتقد أن المناقشة على شىء حى أفضل من مجرد طرح أراء ليس لها تطبيق 

أرجو أن يكون القصد واضح ولنبدء فى التعاون والتواصل لأتمام ما نريد 
واللة الموفق محمود حازم عياد


----------



## هلوتس (7 أغسطس 2008)

حفظك الله ورعاك .


----------



## Jamal (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا استاذنا الرائع
نحن دائما على تواصل وننتظر المزيد


----------



## virtualknight (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونامل تحديث الروابط 00000000000


----------



## محمد السيد عرابى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لهذا المجهود وربنا يوفقق*​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الى الاخ العزير / محمود حاذم عياد
الف شكر على هذا المثال الرائع بداية من شرحة على جداول اكسل وحتى عملة على برنامج primaver
فهل من الممكن تحديث الرابط على موقع 4sh حتى يتسنى لى وللجميع متابعة باقى الشرح علية 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 يناير 2010)

*تحديث الرابط*



احمد خليل2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الى الاخ العزير / محمود حاذم عياد
> الف شكر على هذا المثال الرائع بداية من شرحة على جداول اكسل وحتى عملة على برنامج primaver
> فهل من الممكن تحديث الرابط على موقع 4sh حتى يتسنى لى وللجميع متابعة باقى الشرح علية
> ...



وانا ايضا اضم صوتى برجاء الاهتمام والتعجيل باعادة رفع الملف او تحديثة للاهمية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودكم


----------



## mezohazoma (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

